# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Nokia Care Suite PST 5.0 5.0.51.1406

## mohamed73

New version of the Nokia Care Suite Product Support Tool 5.0 is available. 
 It provides support for the Nokia Windows Phones (Lumia), the latest  Asha devices and products supported by the Testing and Tuning tool. Installation package and latest version of User Guide Document are attached.
 For the products that are not supported in this release, old PST and  Multi SW Updater version 2011.50.2 or Phoenix release needs to be used.  *New features in the Care Suite 5.0*
 - New version convention 5.0.51.1406. It means that user will have to uninstall all old versions of NCS PST 5.0 to be able to install new release.
(Application update doesn’t work from older version e.g 2013.49.3 to 5.0.51.1406.)
- Support for new products: RM-969, RM-970, RM-971, RM-986, RM-987  *Changes & Error corrections from previous version*
 Please note:
 Offline installation: Uninstall previous version (2013.49.3) manually before installing this version.
Only the new Common Data Package Location (SR1315) is supported by default. If you need to use other Data Package Locations, they need to be added to the preferences manually.
 Do not use Care Suite 4.0 and 5.0 simultaneously. They can be  installed on the same PC and launched from the Nokia Application  Launcher but not run at the same time.
 If it seems that all features are not available on the left hand side of the screen, please click the small arrow next to the list. More features will be shown. This may happen if your screen is not maximized.
Lumia / Windows 7 phones will reboot when they are disconnected – please wait for the phone to restart
Installation of FUSE drivers may take a long time. Therefore it is recommended that the Windows Automatic Driver Installation  is disabled from the Control panel. Please go to Windows Control Panel  -> System ->Advanced System Settings ->Hardware ->Device Installation Settings and select “Never install driver software from Windows Update”
PC must be connected to network, meaning that Ethernet cable must be  connected to PC and connection needs to be configured to work properly.  PC must be able to connect to for example internal network, but it is  not necessary that PC has an online connection to Internet.  *Known errors & limitations*
 FLS-5 Drivers included in the installation package do not support  64-bit WIndows operating systems. Therefore Care Suite PST can not be  used for servicing phones which use FLS-5 (USB_FBUS) connection.
Please do not use diacritical signs when selecting installation path for NCS.
Recovery or Refurbishment Flashing for Lumia Series Devices may fail on  first attempt. Please try again, it works the second time around
Asha drivers don’t install when devices are connected via USB hub (on  win7). Hub works if user installs drivers first via straight USB  connection.
 PST release 5.0 can be installed on the same PC with all current  Nokia Service Software Applications, but simultaneous use with earlier  PST version 4.0 is not possible
 Audio input test with RM-899, RM-900 and RM-902 require AHJ headset.
In case of OMTP AV connector the microphone signal pin is switched with ground and the test fails silently.
(no error returned from the device).
 Chess patterns do not work with RM-839, RM-840, RM-841, RM-948, RM-949, RM-950, RM-952, RM-953, RM-954, RM-956, RM-957.
The error is on device sw side.
 Multi Software Updater 5.0 issues with devices RM-944 (Nokia 108 Dual  SIM) and RM-945 (Nokia 108) Multi Software Updater 5.0 has some problem  with multi refurbish for devices RM-944 (Nokia 108 Dual SIM) and RM-945  (Nokia 108).
In order to fix this problem please disable Refurbish Logs in  preferences. Please follow the instructions below on how to solve this  problem:
 - Launch “Multi Software Updater 5.0” then go to menu File –> Preferences;
- In preference switch to “Logs” tab then uncheck Refurbish Logs Enable;
- Click Ok button
 MSU
 - When using Multi SW Updater, the recommendation is to use it with up to five devices that are the same model and start the refurbish to every device simultaneously.
- Do not start 1st flash-round with full amount of devices – instead add  gradually 2-3 devices – Fuse can be fragile when 8-16 devices at once  tries to create new connection
- When using USB Hub please connect devices one by one to the ascending  USB ports – it will help you to distinguish which of them had failed and  needs to be recovered by Recovery plugin (check IMEI, USB Port # from  UI or follow Action Report log for details)
- Do not connect\disconnect devices while other flashings are in  progress – all should be finalized (successful or not) – main reason for  fail is USB port enumeration done by OS when changing something
- Additional info for 16 simultaneous flashes: Based on testing with  Windows Phone 8 devices please follow the following preliminary recommendations for a PC USB setup for maximum stability and timing of the USB bus:
- Use a PC that has at least four (4) independent USB 2.0 host controllers.
- Connect no more than one powered external USB hub to each host controller
- Each external hub must have its own independent power source, with the  capability to supply at least 500 mA per device connected to it.
- Connect no more than four (4) devices to each external hub  *Supported products:*
 RM-761, RM-763, RM-781, RM-799, RM-800, RM-813, RM-884, RM-803, RM-809, RM-807, RM-832, RM-834, RM-810, RM-811, RM-812, RM-827
RM-837, RM-871, RM-808, RM-823, RM-802, RM-835, RM-836, RM-849, RM-724, RM-725, RM-819, RM-801, RM-596, RM-601, RM-609, RM-626
RM-639, RM-640, RM-659, RM-662, RM-670, RM-675, RM-679, RM-691, RM-692, RM-693, RM-694, RM-702, RM-704, RM-707, RM-718, RM-730
RM-749, RM-750, RM-754, RM-772, RM-774, RM-775, RM-776, RM-779, RM-766, RM-767, RM-768, RM-696, RM-714, RM-872, RM-873, RM-862
RM-863, RM-864, RM-824, RM-825, RM-826, RM-845, RM-867, RM-846, RM-852, RM-821, RM-820, RM-822, RM-889, RM-898, RM-907, RM-878
RM-838, RM-843, RM-911, RM-913, RM-914, RM-915, RM-917, RM-923, RM-885, RM-887, RM-860, RM-839, RM-840, RM-841, RM-919, RM-921
RM-924, RM-925, RM-926, RM-928, RM-929, RM-892, RM-893, RM-899, RM-900, RM-902, RM-910, RM-875, RM-876, RM-877, RM-927, RM-937
RM-938, RM-939, RM-940, RM-941, RM-942, RM-943, RM-948, RM-949, RM-950, RM-952, RM-953, RM-954, RM-955, RM-956, RM-957, RM-920
RM-922, RM-944, RM-945, RM-947, RM-951, RM-958, RM-959, RM-961, RM-962, RM-963, RM-994, RM-995, RM-996, RM-997, RM-998, RM-934
RM-972, RM-973, RX-113, RX-114, RM-969, RM-970, RM-971, RM-986, RM-987  *Release history:*
 Version 2013.49.3
 - Proximity sensor test for RM-921, RM-902, RM-899, RM-900, RM-920, RM-922, RM-947, RM-958, RM-959, RM-951
- New features for RM-937,RM-934, RM-940 and RM-927: Accelerometer test, ALS Test, ALS calibration, Proximity Sensor Test.
- Multi-refurbish added for RM-944 and RM-945
 - Antenna Tuner Calibration for RM-937, RM-939,RM-940 (Function support is added in product sw PR 1.1 and upwards)
- Type Label Printing for RX-113, RX-114
- Memory card test for S40 products
 - Support for new products: RM-994, RM-995, RM-996, RM-997, RM-998, RM-934, RM-972, RM-973, RX-113, RX-114
 ————————————————————————————————————————-
 Version 2013.27.1
 -New Fuse UI
-Support for new products: RM-875, RM-876, RM-877, RM-927, RM-937,  RM-938, RM-939, RM-940, RM-941, RM-942, RM-943, RM-948, RM-949, RM-950,  RM-952, RM-953, RM-954, RM-955, RM-956, RM-957.
-High Voltage battery authentication detection is enabled for RM-875, RM-876, RM-877.
-User Guide Document updated
 Changes & Error corrections from previous version
 -FBUS connection to Prolific USB/FBUS flash adapter can be made
-Faster download of Application Update in Win 8 OS – Default firewall in Win 8 will not slow down the download anymore.
-Configuration of Windows 8 Defender not needed anymore as a workaround
-Mobile Crash files sending via proxy defined in PST Preferences corrected
 WP8 microphones and touch display tests fixed
Tone generator for RM-809, RM-900 and RM-902 fixed
3. Known errors & limitations
 During recovery / refurbish RM-839, RM-840, RM-841, RM-948, RM-949,  RM-950, RM-954, RM-956, RM-957 devices re not always switching correctly  to Flash mode which causes automatic Recovery Window to appear.
Workaround: It is recommended to follow the instructions with one  exception. User must insert battery pack quickly after pressing “Retry”  button. Usually This helps the flashing process to finish successfully.
Audio input test with RM-899, RM-900 and RM-902 require AHJ headset. In  case of OMTP AV connector the microphone signal pin is switched with  ground and the test fails silently (no error returned from the device).
Chess patterns do not work with RM-839, RM-840, RM-841, RM-948, RM-949,  RM-950, RM-952, RM-953, RM-954, RM-956, RM-957.The error is on device sw  side.
—————————————————————————————————–
 Version 2013.20.5
 - Charging test is enabled for RM-824, RM-825, RM-826 and RM-845.
- Fixes to typos in phone info.
- New Fuse UI.
- Support for new products: RM-892, RM-893, RM-899, RM-900, RM-902, RM-910.
 ————————————————————————————————————————-
 Version 2013.13.4
 - Memory Card Test added to RM-914 and RM-917
 Changes & Error corrections from previous version
 -Fixes to WP8 multi refurbish.
 —————————————————————————————————————————
 Version 2013.10.1
 - Support for new products: RM-919, RM-921, RM-839, RM-840, RM-841, RM-924, RM-925, RM-926, RM-928, RM-929.
- UI notification about FiRe maintenance break.
- UI notification when FiRe is unreachable.
- WP8 phone infos in test mode.
- Balloon tooltips removed (download window, network error notification).
- FiRe usergroups configuration updated: Care Suite external channel is removed from the configuration.
- Camera configuration for necessary S40 products is enabled.
- To Multi IMEI reader, new feature for WP8: Ability to read IMEI in UEFI mode.
- To Multi IMEI Reader: Ability to write device’s IMEI manually (in case can’t be read from device).
- Charging test for WP8.
 Changes & Error corrections from previous version
 - Fixes to new Application Launcher. Offline option added.
- Fix to Lumia 800 refurbish error
 ———————————————————————————————————————————
 Version 2013.1.3
 - WP8 proximity and ALS calibrations are enabled for: RM-820, RM-821, RM-824, RM-825, RM-826.
 - WP8 Gyroscope calibration for RM-820 and RM-821  *Full Version Download: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Only MSI File Download: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

